# Flip Flop mit SCL



## paula23 (23 April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein paar Funktionen mit SCL geschrieben, nun habe ich das Problem das einige Schalter zu Tastern werden und ich speichernde Befehle brauche, wie kann ich das in SCL noch nachsticken ??? In AWL kann ich zum Beispiel Merker setzen und rücksetzen, wie funktioniert das mit SCL ?

Danke euch.


----------



## marlob (23 April 2008)

Nach Eingabe von SCL Setzen Rücksetzen in die fabelhafte Suchfunktion dieses Forums, habe ich dieses hier gefunden
*     SCL Bit setzen*
Das sollte dich auf den richtigen Weg bringen


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 April 2008)

Das geht natürlich auch mit symbolischen Variablen :

```
if myTaste1 then
   myBit := true ;
elsif myTaste2 then
   myBit := false ;
end_if ;
```
Bitte hier berücksichtigen (wie auch bei AWL), das "myBit" entweder eine IN_OUT-Varaible sein muss oder im STAT-Bereich eines FB deklariert sein muss.


----------



## paula23 (24 April 2008)

*Danke*

Danke für die Antworten, ich muss wohl einen FB draus machen und meine Merker aus dem Var_Temp nehmen und statisch machen.


----------

